# Iphone doit il toujours être en bluetooth avec l'apple watch



## Purcypat (12 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir
Je viens de recevoir mon Apple Watch et quelque chose m'interpelle, faut il que le bluetooth de l'iphone soit tout le temps branché pour que la montre fonctionne ? Où est-ce que cela sert juste à certaines applications ? Parce que sinon l'Iphone 6 niveau batterie risque de prendre cher non ?
Merci de me faire partager votre expérience.
Bonne soirée


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (12 Juin 2015)

Oui le Bluetooth doit rester activé, et non ça n'altère pas l'autonomie de l'iPhone.


----------



## olivierben (12 Juin 2015)

L'AW fonctionne sans la connection Bluetooth.
Elle donne l'heure, comptabilise la fonction santé...


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (12 Juin 2015)

olivierben a dit:


> L'AW fonctionne sans la connection Bluetooth.
> Elle donne l'heure, comptabilise la fonction santé...


Oui mais sans les notifications alors !


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

Purcypat a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je viens de recevoir mon Apple Watch et quelque chose m'interpelle, faut il que le bluetooth de l'iphone soit tout le temps branché pour que la montre fonctionne ? Où est-ce que cela sert juste à certaines applications ? Parce que sinon l'Iphone 6 niveau batterie risque de prendre cher non ?
> Merci de me faire partager votre expérience.
> Bonne soirée


On sent que tu t'es bien renseigné avant achat... [emoji6]




L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> Oui le Bluetooth doit rester activé, et non ça n'altère pas l'autonomie de l'iPhone.


Ça n'altère pas l'autonomie de l'iPhone, ça n'altère pas l'autonomie de l'iPhone... C'est vite dit ça !

Moi je perds facilement 45min d'autonomie sur 5S !


----------



## mpowder (12 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> On sent que tu t'es bien renseigné avant achat... [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Encore quelque mois et avec IO9 tu repère 3 heures d autonomies [emoji12]


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2015)

L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> Oui le Bluetooth doit rester activé, et non ça n'altère pas l'autonomie de l'iPhone.



Le bluetooth de l'iPhone étant en fonctionnement , cela doit quand meme consommer ?


----------



## mpowder (12 Juin 2015)

Sinon certaines fonctions sont dispo chez toi en wifi mais bon c est limité et puis chez toi tu peux te brancher


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le bluetooth de l'iPhone étant en fonctionnement , cela doit quand meme consommer ?


Oui, mais le Bluetooth étant déjà pour la plupart des utilisateurs déjà allumé en permanence (bracelet connecté / Bluetooth de voiture / casque sans fil...), ça n'a pas d'impact...

Par contre, pour un utilisateur de téléphone basique (genre j'ai un iPhone mais je ne me sert que des appels), qui a le Bluetooth éteint, ça peut avoir un impact oui...


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (12 Juin 2015)

Ça n'altère pas l'autonomie de l'iPhone 6+ pour autant.


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2015)

Ah oui mais le 6+ c'est un chameau...


----------



## Musaran (13 Juin 2015)

C'est du Bluetooth 4 si je ne me trompe pas. Ca consomme nada par rapport aux précédentes versions.


----------



## Vanton (13 Juin 2015)

Oui mais "nada par rapport" c'est toujours plus que "nada" tout court... [emoji57]


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (13 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Oui mais "nada par rapport" c'est toujours plus que "nada" tout court... [emoji57]


Et sans smartphone, encore moins de soucis d'autonomie [emoji3]


----------



## Baluchon83 (3 Juillet 2015)

Coucou si sa peux t'aider, Tu vas dans général/utilisation/utilisations de la batterie /7 derniers jours et tu pourras te faire une idée de quelle application te mange la batterie. Petit conseil pour fermer entièrement une application tu clic deux fois vite fait sur le bouton du bas du tel et tu fais glisser les applis vers le haut sa ferme correctement l'appli et  tu verras que la batterie tiens beaucoup mieux j'ai l'iPhone6 et même avec le Bluetooth sa bouge pas


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Juillet 2015)

Baluchon83 a dit:


> Coucou si sa peux t'aider, Tu vas dans général/utilisation/utilisations de la batterie /7 derniers jours et tu pourras te faire une idée de quelle application te mange la batterie. Petit conseil pour fermer entièrement une application tu clic deux fois vite fait sur le bouton du bas du tel et tu fais glisser les applis vers le haut sa ferme correctement l'appli et  tu verras que la batterie tiens beaucoup mieux j'ai l'iPhone6 et même avec le Bluetooth sa bouge pas


Surtout pas, au final ne pas laisser gérer la batterie par le système consommé beaucoup plus... En effet, la mise en mémoire permet d'éviter les surconsommation au lancement des applications... Au final relancer l'appli en permanence consomme beaucoup plus que la laisser en veille...


----------



## Vanton (4 Juillet 2015)

Relancer l'app oui... Mais quitter une app qui localise par exemple, quand on sait qu'on ne va plus s'en servir, ça peut être utile. 

Après je suis d'accord, il a été prouvé que passer sa journée à tuer puis relancer les apps avait un effet pervers sur l'autonomie.


----------



## Baluchon83 (6 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Surtout pas, au final ne pas laisser gérer la batterie par le système consommé beaucoup plus... En effet, la mise en mémoire permet d'éviter les surconsommation au lancement des applications... Au final relancer l'appli en permanence consomme beaucoup plus que la laisser en veille...


----------



## Baluchon83 (6 Juillet 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Relancer l'app oui... Mais quitter une app qui localise par exemple, quand on sait qu'on ne va plus s'en servir, ça peut être utile. Après je suis d'accord, il a été prouvé que passer sa journée à tuer puis relancer les apps avait un effet pervers sur l'autonomie.


----------



## Baluchon83 (6 Juillet 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Relancer l'app oui... Mais quitter une app qui localise par exemple, quand on sait qu'on ne va plus s'en servir, ça peut être utile. Après je suis d'accord, il a été prouvé que passer sa journée à tuer puis relancer les apps avait un effet pervers sur l'autonomie.


----------

